# Lies of Locke Lamora: The Movie



## Finnien (Aug 21, 2006)

The first book of a multi-book series isn't even out in the US in paperback, and Warner Brothers have already picked up the film rights: http://grumpyoldbookman.blogspot.com/2006/02/scott-lynch-hits-hollywood.html

I have to say, this makes me pretty damn excited.  I read the book last week, and I have to say, it's one of the most enjoyable things I've read in ages, with amazing potential for a movie.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 22, 2006)

I've not read the bok yet. It comes out in September here. *SIGH*

Can't wait, heard so many good things about this book and if it's a good 'un I'll be queing up to watch the movie.!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, hell no. Wonderful book, but surely not one that screen would be able to do any justice too.


----------



## Finnien (Aug 22, 2006)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> Oh, hell no. Wonderful book, but surely not one that screen would be able to do any justice too.



I'm picturing Ocean's Eleven goes medieval.  I think it could be fun. =)


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 23, 2006)

Hmmph. Maybe. I'm sceptical though


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 23, 2006)

Im not very far into yet, less than 75 pages, but it feels very filmable. Of course anything would end up being a "treatment" and leaving out tons of good stuff....


----------

